
Ask HN: What problem does your business face that you’d pay to have solved? - krrishd
Presumably something that you currently aren’t able to pay to have solved bc the solution isn’t there.<p>For context, I’m scouting problems to solve for an IndieHackers-esque capstone project, my personal objective being to net at least $1k over a ~5 months (could be any kind of problem at all, scale-wise and industry-wise).
======
mchannon
Phone spam.

It interrupts employees' train of thought, but many people can't simply not
answer their phones: a salesman who doesn't answer incoming phone calls isn't
very effective at their job. Gone are the days where you could tell by the
caller ID.

It's fun to think about a crew of mercenaries who travel to whatever corner of
this planet, find the autodialer equipment, and take a small brick of C-3 to
both the equipment and the owner, but would just settle for finding a way to
stop it transparently.

~~~
BjoernKW
From a business perspective a simple solution could be hiring a virtual
assistant who vets incoming calls and only routes legitimate ones to
employees.

~~~
krrishd
Interestingly enough, at a hackathon I was at two weekends ago someone built
exactly this:
[https://devpost.com/software/eddie-k7b3yf](https://devpost.com/software/eddie-k7b3yf)

------
Eire_Banshee
Bad code. I would pay for better developers. But they are all happily employed
(for the most part) and we cant exactly back up the brink truck...

~~~
quickthrower2
I wonder, do you need better developers, or better processes, practices and
policies? Good developers will write shit code if the organisation has a gun
to their head.

~~~
rajeshp1986
+1 to what he said. What many people complain that their Developer is bad, is
mostly because of lack of business process and communicating clearly to the
dev. Many small businesses still operate with the mindset that throw
requirements to the other side and get back fully working bug free code which
rarely works.

